# Altima service



## peligroso (Jan 31, 2007)

Hello everyone... i just bought a 2005 nissan altima 2.5S. it has 40k miles on it and drives perfectly. but, since i dont know what the service record is on this car, or if it was done at the dealer... but at 40k miles, what do i need to replace or have done? spartk plugs? wires? tranny fluid? filters? 

let me know.

thanks in advanced

Peligroso


----------



## SHIFTVAX (Jan 15, 2006)

peligroso said:


> Hello everyone... i just bought a 2005 nissan altima 2.5S. it has 40k miles on it and drives perfectly. but, since i dont know what the service record is on this car, or if it was done at the dealer... but at 40k miles, what do i need to replace or have done? spartk plugs? wires? tranny fluid? filters?
> 
> let me know.
> 
> ...


I'm sure your spark plugs are OK, good for 100,000 miles and you don't have plug wires! I would change the filters or at least have them checked, particulaarlly the Air F. Transmision F. is supposed to be changed every 30,000 miles but it can go to 60,000.


----------

